# cow foot



## digger1993 (Feb 10, 2008)

have any of you ever seen a bottle wraped in a cow foot? let me know if you know anything, thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 10, 2008)

Can't say I've seen that before.  I guess a cow foot was the paper bag of its time[]  Where does one find a bottle like that?


----------



## digger1993 (Feb 10, 2008)

my dad gave it to me a few years ago


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 10, 2008)

GIMME BACK MY FOOT, I'm walking in circles now.


----------

